# Live Looking Dead Stuff



## Wildthings (Sep 18, 2017)

Been awhile since I posted one of these. Gonna change gears and start working on a lifesize Black Bear

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Tony (Sep 18, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> Gonna start working on a lifesize Black Bear
> 
> View attachment 134413





I might have to make a road trip and see that in person! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 18, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> Been awhile since I posted one of these. Gonna change gears and start working on a lifesize Black Bear
> 
> View attachment 134413




Didn't know they came in other sizes, in your line of work!


----------



## kweinert (Sep 18, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Didn't know they came in other sizes, in your line of work!



Well, if you throw the pelt in the dryer on high first you might be able to get a miniature.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ray D (Sep 18, 2017)

Fantastic work Barry. I like the one in your new avatar as well. Ever get to the redhead you shot last winter?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 18, 2017)

Wow - Thats awesome Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 18, 2017)

First rate! Beautifully done! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 18, 2017)

Ray D said:


> Fantastic work Barry. I like the one in your new avatar as well. Ever get to the redhead you shot last winter?



No way I have time for mine. But have done quite a few redheads for clients. Here's the latest one

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 18, 2017)

and the one in my avatar

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony (Sep 18, 2017)

Love me some redheads!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 18, 2017)

HaHa I knew that was coming!!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 18, 2017)

Absolutely beautiful work Barry on all of them!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 18, 2017)

Well, all of them except for that stuffed head in the cowboy hat! That is one ugly critter!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Sep 18, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Well, all of them except for that stuffed head in the cowboy hat! That is one ugly critter!!



Heck, I thought that one was dang sexy!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 18, 2017)

It looks like you're in a bingo hall


----------



## Tony (Sep 18, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> It looks like you're in a bingo hall



Close, the event center for a small town here, a wild game dinner fundraiser for the VFD. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 18, 2017)

Very cool.....


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 18, 2017)

What small town? Helotes? Selma? Live Oak? Converse?


----------



## Ray D (Sep 19, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> No way I have time for mine. But have done quite a few redheads for clients. Here's the latest one
> 
> View attachment 134437


Great positioning Barry. I can see em coming into my decoys now. Lol. 
Love hunting them divers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 19, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> What small town? Helotes? Selma? Live Oak? Converse?



Floresville


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 19, 2017)

Tony said:


> Floresville


Ahhh The spring time showing of Bluebonnets are always awesome around Floresville!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 19, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> Ahhh The spring time showing of Bluebonnets are always awesome around Floresville!!



Yessir. My uncle lives out there, has forever. I spent a lot of time growing up out there. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 20, 2017)

Here's another one just finished

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 21, 2017)

I'm knocking them out the park

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 21, 2017)

Dude you do really nice work, you think maybe you could touch up that head in the cowboy hat and make it look a little purtier?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Sep 21, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Dude you do really nice work, you think maybe you could touch up that head in the cowboy hat and make it look a little purtier?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 21, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Dude you do really nice work, you think maybe you could touch up that head in the cowboy hat and make it look a little purtier?


Thank you for the compliment but you are asking the impossible. I take dead things and make them look purty I can't do anything to help that live thing. Oh and I've seen it in person and it's scary!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Sep 21, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> Thank you for the compliment but you are asking the impossible. I take dead things and make them look purty I can't do anything to help that live thing. Oh and I've seen it in person and it's scary!!



Besides Rocky, you can't expect Barry to improve on perfection!!! Tony


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 30, 2017)

Haven't got started on the bear yet so finished this one up today. Something different and I think rather sweet

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Ray D (Oct 1, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> Haven't got started on the bear yet so finished this one up today. Something different and I think rather sweet
> 
> View attachment 135046


Wholly cow Barry...that's an awesome idea for a mount. We used to shoot a bunch of green wing teal in Tampa Bay. I love how a large group of green wings will all turn at once and flash you that white belly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 1, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> Haven't got started on the bear yet so finished this one up today. Something different and I think rather sweet
> 
> View attachment 135046



That's spectacular Barry! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

